

The Raspberry Pi Education Manual - procyon
http://lifehacker.com/5972500/the-raspberry-pi-education-manual-teaches-you-basic-computer-science-principles

======
StavrosK
I recently discovered you can use the pins on the Raspberry Pi to
programmatically toggle switches! As a software guy, I find that magical. I
ordered a cheap 8-relay board [1], and I'll hook some stuff up to it and turn
my house devices on and off via the internet!

[1] [http://dx.com/p/8-channel-5v-relay-module-extension-board-
fo...](http://dx.com/p/8-channel-5v-relay-module-extension-board-for-arduino-
avr-arm-51-140703)

~~~
Zuph
Not to burst your bubble, but Raspberry Pi IO pins operate at 3.3 volts, and
the board you linked requires 5 volt logic inputs. It _might_ still work,
since there are no specs available for the transistor on the board, but don't
count on it!

~~~
StavrosK
The Raspberry Pi provides a 5V out pin at ~ 300 mA, so it should work, if the
transistor works at 3.3V. Also, someone has tried it, and it worked. I just
hope it's the same board.

~~~
astine
FYI, It's ok to output at 3v3 volts to a 5v device if the device will still
work, but don't read input from a 5v device or you might damage your Pi; the
pins are wired directly to the Broadcom chip with no resistance.

~~~
StavrosK
Oh, indeed, thank you. I don't have anything to read at the moment, but I'll
keep it in mind!

------
cobychapple
Original announcement: <http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/2965>

PDF:
[http://downloads.raspberrypi.org/Raspberry_Pi_Education_Manu...](http://downloads.raspberrypi.org/Raspberry_Pi_Education_Manual.pdf)

------
WhaleBiologist
See <http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/freshers/raspberrypi/tutorials/os/> for some
really good tutorials for making a toy OS from scratch on your Raspberry Pi.

------
yarrel
It's under a NonCommercial license.

So not an Open Educational Resource.

~~~
Maxious
See <http://wiki.creativecommons.org/4.0/NonCommercial> especially "NC
Proposal No. 9: Create a new CC license, NC-EDU, that prohibits non-commercial
uses, but allows educational uses" for further discussion of this issue.

------
hendry
ewwww, PDF

~~~
artmageddon
Please feel free to rewrite it in the format of your choice and take the
effort to distribute it to everyone. We'll happily wait.

~~~
sigkill
I'm completely serious when I ask this, but would it be legal? I'm currently
unable to load the page so I don't know what it's licensed under.

~~~
artmageddon
I would assume yes, but I'm not familiar with the Creative Commons License, as
noted on page 2 of the PDF:

"This work is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution-NonCommercial-
ShareAlike 3.0 Unported License."

